# Mosca vs. TranSport



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

I am looking at getting a mosca bay raider 22' or a tran sport xlr8 LS 21'....not looking to bash one or the other just asking what y'alls opinions are on them or if you own one what you would have added/not added to it before you drove off with it...i will demo ride in both of them before a final decision because right now i am stuck! lol


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Interesting choices...2 different hull styles. tunnel v vs v hull. Really depends on how/where you want to fish.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

I own a Mosca and love it.

The goods about Mosca vrs. Tran. EXL8 21ft. The Mosca has more room to walk around and fish. Mosca has a lifetime hull warrt. The Mosca will run shallower and get up a lot shallower.

The bad about Mosca vrs. Tran EXL8 21ft. The Tran is a way Faster Hull than the Mosca.

I use my Mosca for guiding and fishing Pro Redfish Tournaments. I needed the room more than the speed but wished I had the speed during tournaments. As far as running shallow you would not believe how shallow the Mosca will run. It all depends on what you want to do with the boat you are getting. Good luck to you and either boat is a great choice.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah i am wanting something that will break the chop if i need to cross the bay weather it be galveston or matty and then run somewhat shallow when i get there...i am not looking to burn shorelines or anything but there are some shallow cuts that would make some of my rides a lot shorter...will also occasionally take it to a lake and offshore on smooth days of course! My fishing partner has a 24'8" tran xlr8 and it is a nice ride even on rough days but it doesnt have the hole shot of the mosca or the capapbility of being that shallow. Capt..what horsepower do you have on yours? and is it the bay raider?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

If speed isn't on your list, the LS XLR8 probably isn't the best fit (the 22' might be though). You have to give up soemthing with any boat, the real questions is whether you would rather give up some speed or give up some shallow water capabilities. As others said, two great boats but very different!


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Me and my dad run a 21LS in redfish tournaments and absolutely love it. With the new 250SS suzuki its plenty fast and for a v-bottom boat it will run and troll much shallower than I thought. If it lacks anything it would be holeshot in shallow water, pretty much knee deep to get it up with a soft bottom, but the speed will more than make up for having to idle out and extra 20 or 30 yards off the shoreline. And with the suzuki you don't have to worry about the powerhead flying to pieces when you run it at 6200RPMs for 100 miles.


----------



## TB4-2 (Jun 22, 2006)

I just got a XLR8 21 LS. I had a 24' El Pescador. The no tunnel thing definitely takes a little getting use to but once you run the boat a while, you'll be suprised on how shallow you can go. The XLR8 is going to give a higher top (obviously) which is awesome. Running 3800 RPMs and going 48-50 MPH is pretty nice and economic. And gets you to the hole faster so you can fish longer. Oh ya, the 70 MPH at WOT isn't bad either. Plus, the guys at Transport are very responsive and easy to deal with (I'm sure its the same case with Mosca). As for as options, I'd get them all now. I got the 8' power pole and I kind of wish I got the 6'. The 8' works great but it looks like it bends alot more than the 6'. 
It's easier to wrap it all up at once, even though the price might scare you.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

I am thinking i would rather give up the speed...they are different hulls but both will break the chop and give me a nice dry ride...another question i have is hard top or bimini top? Both have pros and cons but wandering what y'all have and what you like/dislike bout them.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

TB4 bout how much would a 21 ls with a 200 zuki, jack plate, trolling motor, gps, and trailer run you think ?


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

or the 20 ls ? My fishin bud run the 22 xlr8 with a 250 but i just dont need that much boat. Im running a 19 shoalwater with a 150 (for sell by the way) so i can get a tran. i think i will go with the 20 or 21 but i would like to know what kinda speed i could expect with a 200 and what kinda price tag i would be looking at.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

dwhite said:


> I am thinking i would rather give up the speed...they are different hulls but both will break the chop and give me a nice dry ride...another question i have is hard top or bimini top? Both have pros and cons but wandering what y'all have and what you like/dislike bout them.


Have you seen the tops made by Canvas USA out of Rockport? If I get one it will be one of those and Ceasar at Mosca can hook you up on that if you get a boat from him. I think their website is www.CavasUSA.com. It is like a Bimini but folds out like a T-top and folds up and is out of the way on top of the grab rail. They are very nice and are out of the way when you need them to be.

As far as the motor and horse power I run on my 22ft Bay Raider. I run the Suzuki 200hp. If I was to do it all over again I would either go with the Suzuki 175 or the 250 ss Suzuki. The reason I say that is the 175 is cheaper, faster, lighter and better on fuel and has great hole shot. The reason I would say the 250 ss is for the speed. You cant beat the 175 Suzuki on the Mosca 22ft Bay Raider.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee how much more for the 250 than for the 175 ?


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

jmack said:


> Capt. Dustin Lee how much more for the 250 than for the 175 ?


That's a good question. I have no idea. Sorry for not being much help to ya on that. LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

oh no prob.. just curious cause as soon as my shoalwater sells ill be gettin in the 21 ls xlr8 and going to power with a suzuki. Just wonder what i should go with and what would be the best bang for my buck.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Tran LS 21' with 175 is tween 33-34,000 add another 1000 for a 200 i believe...you can call tran at 361 972 6629


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks dwhite


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks Capt...i think that is the top i am going to go with...i cant decide between getting the 175 or 225-250 on the mosca for the same reasons you are talking about, ceasar said he wouldnt go with the 200 cuz it doesnt add much, just weight...there are too many options...i think the 175 would be fast enough on the xlr8
No prob jmack...the guys there are real friendly and helpful


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I owned a 21 XLR8 and we got caught 20 miles down the surf when the wind came up and with 4 guys in the boat it was a ride back. We got back in and nobody in the boat had a drop of water on them. I should have never sold it! Donny and his whole family are the nicest people you will meet, not taking anything away from MOSCA, but these folks have not built up the buisness they have by selling a bad product. He'll be more than happy to take you for a demo ride. Mine had a 140 Suzuki 4-stroke and during a tournament a similar boat with a 150 merc ran with us all day and we burned 19 gallons of gas and he used 39. Do the math. Not if but when I buy another one I will go with the same size boat with a 175 Suzuki!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

raz1056 what kinda speeds were you getting with your suzuki 140 ?


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

With the factory prop and i don't remember the pitch it ran 51,Donny set me up with a four blade for holeshot purposes, and I usually have two or three guys with me, and it made a world of difference on the holeshot, but the top speed came down to 42 with a load. But it cruised at 34 at 4300, which was ok with me. At the time Suzuki didn't offer the 150 or the 175.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

dwhite said:


> i think the 175 would be fast enough on the xlr8


It's not. I've ridden on one with that set-up and it was a dog. You want at least 200 hp. And, you definitely want a DFI 2 stroke on that boat.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

i think i may jut go with the 20 xlr8 ls with a 175.


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

good choice over the mosca.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

ExplorerTv said:


> good choice over the mosca.


Share your reasoning??? I want all the info i can get...


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Wading Mark said:


> It's not. I've ridden on one with that set-up and it was a dog. You want at least 200 hp. And, you definitely want a DFI 2 stroke on that boat.


Sounds like it wasn't propped right.
I'm definately no expert, but I would like to think that a 175hp engine would be more than enough to push a 1480 lb. v-hull with no tunnel at a nice pace.

Keep this thread going. The 2100LS and Mosca are both on my short list, along with an Explorer 210TV. All of which I'd choose to power with a zuk 175.

Good stuff...


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Thats kinda what i ws thinking Durtjunkee. In fact the trans website shows a 21 ls with a 175 suzuki.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I have a 21' Explorer TV now and it's not the boat the XLR8 is! The 175 Suzuki is enough motor but let Donny prop it and you'll be happy. The fuel economy will make you very happy. They have 3 XLR8 LS ready to rig!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

raz whats the price on the three they have ?


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

They have not been rigged out, the hull prices are on their website, the hull and trailer goes for $14,900 for the 21ls. I think that includes coolers with racks SS steering wheel lights and wiring, the rest is optional. That's a tanden torsion bar aluminum trailer.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Not bad at all. Just need to add trolling motor, jsck plate, 175 suzuki, power pole, gps and radio with cd player and im set. Wonder what that will set me back ?


----------



## BC (Jun 27, 2008)

yea, the blue one they have on there is sweeeeet!!!


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Call Donny at 361-972-6629 he can give you a firm quote or a ballpark--tell him Raz sent you!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

raz1056 said:


> I have a 21' Explorer TV now and it's not the boat the XLR8 is! The 175 Suzuki is enough motor but let Donny prop it and you'll be happy. The fuel economy will make you very happy. They have 3 XLR8 LS ready to rig!


I have the 190 TV and I'm very happy with it. I'm just wanting more room, and the ability to handle the rough bays a little better. So the 210 TV is a natural choice for me. I'm intrigued by the 2100LS's speed and fuel economy, but concerned about my ability to access the shallows like I can now. The 22' Mosca Bay Raider is my dream boat, but that $40k+ price tag has me stammering.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Called Donny but no answer.


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

Any time you go with a tunnel you give up alot of things like speed, limited turning radius at speed and fuel economy. The XLr8 is a combination of an efficient haul design and a shallow water boat all rolled into one. This boat drafts extremely shallow and will get up in about 2ft of water with a soft ground. It is also a great fishing platform and very stable at rest. I am not saying that the Mosca is not a heck of a boat but it will not stack up to all the things the XLR8 will do. Also it is priced far more reasonable than Mosca.



For what the 20ls is, I have never seen boat eat up chop like this thing does.



You also have to remember that the 20ls is a Lake and Bay style boat and the 21ls is the 22 High Side model scaled down to be more efficient.

I would say ride in both and make your pick. Both are great boat builders with good reps. Tran has just been around alot longer.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Sometime you have to let it ring if he's outside with a customer and the guys in the back are busy it's takes a few rings to get an answer. If you don't get through pm me and I'll get you another number.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks raz... ExplorerTV so the 20ls is a better ride than the 21ls ?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I haven't ridden in the Tran 2100LS yet, but I have ridden in the Mosca with Cesar at the helm. It will turn as hard as you're willing to turn, eats up the chop, takes off with the keel of the boat bumping the bottom, and planes out within the lenght of the boat.....all with the 175 zuk. However....it will only run 39mph.

Seriously...the boat had me telling Cesar "No F'n WAY!!!" and then he'd make it happen again.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

their video seemed pretty impressive !


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

can anyone tell me the pros, cons and differences between the 20ls and the 21ls ?


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

jmack said:


> Called Donny but no answer.


I was prolly on the phone with him!! lol Got a quote with tax and everything...got one from Mosca too...one thing i like bout mosca is I asked the guy if he would take me out and show me everything and how to do it properly...he said heck yeah, normally the people come to pick up their boats, stay for the weekend and we fish all weekend...by the end of the weekend you know how and what to do...That to me is pretty **** cool! Jmack with a 200 zuki 21ls youre looking bout 41,943 thats tax too, with gps, top, radio(ship to shore and am/fm), 2 tone paint, trim tabs and all the hydraulics...might have missed something so call him!! lol


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

cool thanks man. I forgot trim tabs need to add that to the list.. did he tell you haw fast it would run with that set up ?


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

tops out bout 59-61 cruises bout 47-49


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

i've got a 200 vmax on mine, would probably go suzuki 250 if i had to do it all over again (for one, easier to have cesar rig entire boat & 2 think zuki 4 stroke is a solid engine). love the canvas usa top, easy to put up & down and nice to have option for some shade (wasnt installed at time of pic). i would probably put another 94 qt ice chest with cushion in front of the console and put the livewell in one of the rear hatches. that being said, i am going to eventually get cesar to flip the hinges on my live well so that it opens fully....way it is now it doesnt open that much. also, if you decided to get the livewell like mine, I wouldn't have a divider in there (i don't fish with bait unless the girls are coming out). would not get the headlights, already gotten moisture in there and i think it is just asking for problems eventually. i would also consider forgoing the power pole in favor of a stake out stick, unless money isn't an object. you can pretty much save about $1,100 by opting for stake out stick. i'm still trying to find right prop, but i'm getting 41-42 mph at 5700 rpm right now on a 4 blade, dont recall specs on it though.

my only complaint has been the lack of reverse. not sure if there is a trick to it, but for some reason there is almost no reverse thrust on the boat. pulls a lot of water up, but doesnt really stop the boat.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

*XLR8 21LS loaded* 
*loaded down and still running fast with only a suzuki 175 4stroke !*


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

GO with the MOSCA.. We have had ours a little over a year and unless you HAVE to have the speed, the Mosca will do all you want and more...

It wins hands down for shallow water ability, being a tunnel it is alot slower... 

1ft wider = ALOT MORE ROOM....

Just do yourself a favor, take a test drive in BOTH on the WORST POSSIBLE DAY.

We test drove the Mosca in a 35MPH North Wind on CC BAY...


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

dwhite,

I can't help you with the xlr8, but if you are interested in the Mosca and like how the Bay Raider rides. I would go test ride the Mosca cat. It is smoother, dryer and faster than the Bay Raider with the same Mosca finish. I have a 175 Yamaha on mine and it will run 53 with a 19 pitch Power Tec. It also is the most efficient boat hull I have ever owned. Just a thought.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

cudacat said:


> dwhite,
> 
> I can't help you with the xlr8, but if you are interested in the Mosca and like how the Bay Raider rides. I would go test ride the Mosca cat. It is smoother, dryer and faster than the Bay Raider with the same Mosca finish. I have a 175 Yamaha on mine and it will run 53 with a 19 pitch Power Tec. It also is the most efficient boat hull I have ever owned. Just a thought.


Thanks cuda...i thought about it and i talked to cesar bout my different fishing applications and he thought the raider would be best as well as did i...i think the kicker is taking it in the lake, my dad lives in dallas and has already "TOLD" me we are going out in whichever one i get, lol. I will ask him if we can ride in one though since i will be there to test the raider, i might just like it better!


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Bwebster,
is that a top out speed with the 200 or a cruising speed? And how much of the boat does the top cover once it is opened???


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

A Mosca Bay raider is my favorite boat for fishing Texas bays - hands down. I love this boat.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Durtjunkee said:


> Sounds like it wasn't propped right.
> I'm definately no expert, but I would like to think that a 175hp engine would be more than enough to push a 1480 lb. v-hull with no tunnel at a nice pace.
> 
> Keep this thread going. The 2100LS and Mosca are both on my short list, along with an Explorer 210TV. All of which I'd choose to power with a zuk 175.
> ...


Low 50s isn't enough for me when it is capable of 70 mph. It's the fast cruise I like most.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I agree and for deeper bay systems like galveston and trinity bay that get pretty choppy i would lean towards the trans xlr8. I live on trinity bay so that is what i am going with.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Wading Mark said:


> Low 50s isn't enough for me when it is capable of 70 mph. It's the fast cruise I like most.


I don't get in a hurry and I don't fish tournaments.:walkingsm

And there's a $5k price difference in the 175 and 250ss....let's see....that would pay for the power pole, hydraulic steering, trolling motor, and T-top options.

And I'm sure 175 would save gas in the long run.

But to each his own. If money were of no concern to me at all, then I'd already have the MOSCA with the 250SS.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

If i can get 40-45 cruise speed out of a 175 then thats the ticket for me. I didnt know there was that much of a difference in price between the 175 and 250. i figured around 3k, 5k is a lil much for me but it would be nice.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

jmack said:


> If i can get 40-45 cruise speed out of a 175 then thats the ticket for me. I didnt know there was that much of a difference in price between the 175 and 250. i figured around 3k, 5k is a lil much for me but it would be nice.


That's the pricing I get from www.lmcboats.com. I'm sure it depends on your dealer. The 250SS is more than the regular 250. But if you're gonna pull that weight, may as well go with the SS which is actually just a de-tuned 300 with a more sleek lower unit and 20" shaft.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

I run a 22' Mosca with 250ss and love it. plenty fast for me and pretty efficient. I was looking at at xlr8 as well and drove one, but decided I didn't want to give up a tunnel.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

troutphishin what speeds do you get out of your mosca ?


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

The difference between the 175 and 250ss is 3350, by what cesar told me, he said that was the ss but i need to double check and make sure.
troutphishin...ditto on what jmack asked


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

jmack said:


> troutphishin what speeds do you get out of your mosca ?


still messing with props, but top is 53 at about 5900-6000 rpm and cruise 40 at about 4300-4400 rpm. two people and a half tank.


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

A 20ls with 175 suk will go 57-58 mph with the right prop and trim tabs.

Donny will set it up right.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

troutphishin said:


> I run a 22' Mosca with 250ss and love it. plenty fast for me and pretty efficient. I was looking at at xlr8 as well and drove one, but decided I didn't want to give up a tunnel.


Was that your black one being rigged when I was down there in Feb.? Hope they got the drool off of it.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

ding ding ding i think we have a winner for me !! Explorertv what about with a 250 ?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Just in case anyone is interested, I put a friend of mine's 21'LS with Merc 250XS in the classifieds for him. It is a little over a year old and at a great price! I've been in it myself going a touch over 73 by the GPS with 2 people and 50+ gallons of gas.

I think buying an XLR8 without a big motor kind of defeats the prupose of the hull. It is very good at a few things and speed is one of them. If you don't care about speed, I would get a cat or TV or something that is shallower - just my opinion though.....

I want to keep my TranCat and get an XLR8 (can't afford to have both though), takes two boats to do everything well!


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

The 20ls will hit 75 with the Pro XS 250.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Durtjunkee said:


> Was that your black one being rigged when I was down there in Feb.? Hope they got the drool off of it.


yep, that was mine.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I think the 20ls is supposed to be a faster hull than the 21ls. A friend of mine just ordered a 20ls with a 250 pro xs. thing should freakin fly !!!


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

This pic shows the difference in the 20ls and the 21ls. 20ls is on the left.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm thinking about selling my Cat and getting a 20LS with 300XS Merc. Haven't made my mind up though, hate to get rid of my shallow water abilities!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Been staring at that pic myself. The 21 sure looks like it would handle the rough water better.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

i heard the 20 handled the rough water better but i have only been in a 22


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Does anyone know which is better in rough water the 21 or the 20 ? I am sure they both do very well.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

They are about the same speed with a Merc 250 (everyone I know of is 70+ and fastest I have heard is 75). There is a 20LS with a 300 Merc out there. I won't comment on its speed as I don't know what is true, but it is fast! The one thing I've heard but again not experienced for myself is the 20' boat handles better at high speed. The 21 starts to get a little squirelly at 73+ (I do think this depends some on the prop being run too).


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the 21 is better in rough water. A foot longer and a foot wider, although the width probably doesn't help. Also the bow comes up higher on the 21 which keeps the boat from spearing waves as bad running straight down or upwind in big chop. I have never personally been in a 20 in rough water, but I can tell you that our 21 handles the rough stuff as good as any 21fter, although most tournaments I wish we were in a 25 on the ride back.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

The 21ls is only three inches wider than the 20ls


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

Fishin fool is right, the 20ls handles very well at high speeds. I have seen this boat going 65 with no hands on the steering wheel.. The reason for the owner not having hands on the wheel was him proving to me that this boat is very safe at speed. I have been in other boats going 65+ and you would probably die if you let go of the wheel.

I have never been on the water in 21ls, so it is hard for me to make the call on which rides better. I do know they are 2 different hulls.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

fishnfool said:


> They are about the same speed with a Merc 250 (everyone I know of is 70+ and fastest I have heard is 75). There is a 20LS with a 300 Merc out there. I won't comment on its speed as I don't know what is true, but it is fast! The one thing I've heard but again not experienced for myself is the 20' boat handles better at high speed. The 21 starts to get a little squirelly at 73+ (I do think this depends some on the prop being run too).


The 20LS would be more cost effective than a LB Boca Grande for a lot less money.


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

Wading Mark said:


> The 20LS would be more cost effective than a LB Boca Grande for a lot less money.


Very true!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

I run the 2280 XLR8 which is the high side model. It has a 300 Yamaha Series 2 VMax on the boat. I have had it up to 68 mph lightly loaded running a Merc Rev 4 prop. The boat is awesome and Tran is great to deal with.


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

i would not look into mosca the boat does not handle well in rough water for a vee haul , takes 9 months to get one or longer bad service .


----------



## crabbeater (Feb 9, 2006)

tran xlr8. This boat has awesome manueverability, turns sharp! 
also game wardens and tournament fishermen tend to like them as well.

a must ride!


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

fjperales said:


> i would not look into mosca the boat does not handle well in rough water for a vee haul , takes 9 months to get one or longer bad service .


interesting...I own one and really none of your statements are true.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Dude,

YOUR JUST NUTS...... I take my Mosca in some BRUTAL conditions and it does quite well... Now, you certainly might have to wait to get one.. Simply because they are THAT POPULAR>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



fjperales said:


> i would not look into mosca the boat does not handle well in rough water for a vee haul , takes 9 months to get one or longer bad service .


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Does anyone have some pics of their trans ?


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

21LS


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

That is one fine rig !!! i cant wait to get mine ! What size zuki is that and how is its performance on that hull ?


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

250ss, with 2 fatboys, full tank of fuel, and a light gear tournament load around 68-70 depending on chop. I've yet to run it with just me and low on gas so I'm not sure what it would do, but I would guess 72-73.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

How is the 250ss on fuel ?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

NICE!!!


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Its really not as good on fuel as I thought it would be. At WOT its about 3MPG, but if you run around all day at 4000RPMs its 5-6MPG. In the PTLavaca TRS we ran about 140mi. and burned 38gal., a little over 3.5 MPG, but I had the throttle against the console every chance I could.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

That's good mileage. It's about as good as could be expected from that set-up. Where do you keep your trolling motor batteries?


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

If you dont mind me asking bout how much for that set up ? It looks like you have exactly everything on that boat i want on mine.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

WM-we have all the batteries including th outboard battery underneath the console, because I wanted as much weight to the center of the boat as possible for draft and holeshot. But for speed I found out that you want all the weight in the back to get more bowlift.Jmack-around 43k with everything.


----------

